# Farmina



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Wondering if we have any members from Italy or anyone that has any experience with Farmina dog food. It's an Italian food that is finally coming to the US yay...I've been waiting to try it. Deuce is super picky and with his allergies I'm really limited as to what I can feed him. They're sending me some samples to try and the food will be available in March on Chewy.


----------



## shamrockmommy (May 11, 2012)

I got some sample bags from them last week (go to their Facebook page FarminaUSA, and private message them your address, they'll send samples out to you). 
The kibble size is HUGE. I have a 4 pounder with just 8 teeth left (previous owner neglect) but they are NOT hard, she powered right through them and asked for more. Poops the next day were fine. 

How can I describe the kibble size? Maybe like a small marble or about 4 dimes stacked on top of each other. It seems HUGE in her mouth, but she happily chomped through with little effort. Infact, there is a louder crunch sound for the tiny Fromm bb's than for this one. 

I keep bugging chewy.com to hear when it's available and I'm also going to call my local mom & Pop store since Farmina was nice enough to give me the distributor for my area. My cat has been on a hunger strike since the samples LOL. And my poodle as well, but the other 3 dogs will eat anything, any time! 

I'm pretty excited about this food, hoping it works out well. I've been trying several foods for the animals and there's generally one issue or the other with them, (although right now Fromm and Merrick are working well). 

I think if they do well with it, I'll use Farmina and then mix in a little bit of Weruva for fun.
That's the plan


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

My samples are actually on the way  I'll be trying the wild cold ancestrial grain for the pups and the grain free chicken for the cats. Deuce does terrible on any food that has potato or peas so I was so excited to find this, I hope he likes it - he won't touch raw we have tried every brand out there or Freeze dried even the Primal. They told me last night that Chewy should have the food mid march, I bet they sell out right away I know lots of people waiting for it.


----------

